# Twitter or Facebook?



## AmberMarie (May 29, 2012)

Ladies when you rant about your relationship do you use twitter or facebook?



Btw, Im new here.


----------



## chattycathy (Aug 19, 2011)

Neither.


----------



## AmberMarie (May 29, 2012)

Oh. 

Im starting to learn twitter, but its too complicated for me though.

What social media site do you use then chatty?


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Neither. I only use FB for proactive positive communication. Anything else I deal with myself or use a therapist if it's really bad enough to warrant the energy of venting/discussion. Usually if I'm at odds I put myself in the movies for an hour and a half at least. A good sit in the dark with a buttered popcorn and someone else's life usually sets things right.


----------



## Wanting1 (Apr 26, 2012)

Neither. I don't rant about my relationship anywhere that will affect my husband or peoples perception of him. This includes family and friends.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

No. I can come here or talk to my husband. Usually here I find the answer to a prob, and I get a lot of personal therapy here by posting.


----------



## AmberMarie (May 29, 2012)

Because I noticed a lot of people say mean things there. Which is totally wrong. They should keep it private.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

I would never share parts of my business on fb or twitter. I save my rants for close friends and family. I do believe there is such a thing as over share and too many people do that on fb. I know people who have lost their job for the things they say on fb and know one person who was passed up for a job because of the amount of drama on their fb page.:banghead:
There is a time and place. If the rant is about the guy who cut you off in traffic or how stupid you feel a movie is then fine but I hate to hear how someone's friend is a piece of s*** or that a guy is bad in bed. That is too much information and fb is not the place to air it.:nono: TAM was invented for it!!

Oh and welcome to TAM AmberMarie and I think TAM is a great place to rant about relationships. It keeps things safe and your rant does not get back to the person and cause more of a mess. Plus people around here are very helpful and many are very understanding.:smthumbup:


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

It's a bad idea to vent about your relationships in such a public manner as Facebook or Twitter. You might as well just post a sign on your front lawn. 

Venting, however, is important sometimes and you need to have safe places to do it. Anonymous internet forums, like this one, are more likely to be good places to talk about your relationship issues and learn how to get past them, rather than just work yourself up in a fit of drama about them -- which is usually what happens when people vent on social media sites.

Vent here, instead! Oh, and talk to your husband about your problems so that there is less to vent about.


----------



## ABeautifulDisaster (May 24, 2012)

If you want the truth? Neither. Nor should you do it on any personal computer in your home. If you are unhappy talk to someone on the phone or face to face if you just need to vent....or talk to your significant other.... It may seem silly now to treat your relationship with such paranoia but if the time comes when you or your other want a divorce? It is absolutely amazing what your Facebook, a keylogger and your hardware can cost you in court. I hope it isn't that way for you but I can't help but tell you in case it is.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Neither! TAM seems to be the most well-suited venue, for not only venting, but also in being able to offer help to all of those who are actively seeking it out.

I would like to think that through the "give-and-take" of it all, that TAM can be every bit as therapeutic as having that very good friend that you can absolutely pour out your heart and your troubles to!


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

would never rant in public where I can be easily identified - that's what TAM is for

I hate twitter with every fibre of my being anyway

Even when I split with H I didn't post about it on FB - he posted a load of cryptic messages that made it look like I kicked him out but I still kept schtum. My mother was raging heh heh


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

I hate the way people put their business out on fb. It is childish and ridiculous to air your dirty laundry all over the place. It really only makes them look bad not the person they are trying to bring down. and half the time these are the same people who claim not to like drama......um ok. I have deleted friends because they do this. I want no part of people who bash the people in their lives so publicly. It is just vengeful and cruel and makes me think they are to impulsive to have around in my world and have any trust from me.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

When I need to vent frustration, I use this age old method..kind of extinct now, called a friend.

IF that doesn't work, I have walls, and I know how to yell at them.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

AmberMarie said:


> Because I noticed a lot of people say mean things there. Which is totally wrong. They should keep it private.


Meh. Better here in virtual no man's land than on FB or Twitter where people know me and my husband.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I am ashamed to admit this... but i used to vent on Facebook. And it was there that I talked to my husband's fOW. It was there that this woman I believed to be a friend was able to get to my husband. Obviously, there is more to the story, but it taught me an important lesson... watch what I say there, and be careful of the type of people I befriend. So, no, I no longer vent on Facebook nor do I ever vent on Twitter.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I know someone who vents anger at 'stupid people' etc. on her FB page. She is more or less my age. It makes her look insecure and petty. Because of it, I've discounted her as a friend and made her irl someone whose opinion and presence don't count. She seems opinionated and short-sighted. Disappointment. :-(


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I wouldn't "rant" on any social networking forum about a relationship.

To me that is tasteless and trashy.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

AmberMarie said:


> Ladies when you rant about your relationship do you use twitter or facebook?
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, Im new here.


Nope. I don't rant often about my relationship, but if I do I call one of my girl-friends. I've learned never, ever, ever to talk to family about problems in a relationship because it will poison your families view of your spouse. I made that mistake with my ex husband, I won't ever do it again.

ETA: That doesn't mean I don't rant on Facebook though, just not about the personal things involving my partner.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Kurosity said:


> I hate the way people put their business out on fb. It is childish and ridiculous to air your dirty laundry all over the place. It really only makes them look bad not the person they are trying to bring down. and half the time these are the same people who claim not to like drama......um ok. I have deleted friends because they do this. I want no part of people who bash the people in their lives so publicly. It is just vengeful and cruel and makes me think they are to impulsive to have around in my world and have any trust from me.


I must admit there is such truth to this, I met this lady in a group, she was always going off about how other women let her down, everybody is fake, then we became FB friends and OMG, the rants she would leave on there - I never knew who in the world she was talking about -but it was downright VILE.... I was near embarrassed for her....it really does make the person LOOK BAAADDDDDDDDD. It gave me a whole nother perspective of her, and I didn't want to get too close!

If I have a problem with someone, it is best to take it directly to THEM.... write a heartfelt letter if you have too, to get all of your feelings out on paper, sometimes just doing this ACT can help you understand what got under your skin or where you need to go with this person...

Just keep it light on FB, share your happy experiences, quotes you enjoy, pictures, travel adventures, things your kids accomplished, or funny stuff ...etc etc...... 

Or at least limit it to a Personal message to a good friend if you must "unload" . And use forums like this to write out your story, many here have walked in your shoes time & time again and you can get the best of perspectives....much insight & suggestions to wade through it.


----------



## tm84 (Jul 24, 2011)

Neither one. I think that it's completely inappropriate to rant about what should be private relationship issues online. Too many people already put too much about themselves online, haven't learned the art of discretion, and, most importantly, STILL, for some reason, haven't figured out that Facebook, Twitter, and the interwbes, in general are not private spaces.


----------

